# Too much bone?



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I've swapped from ziwipeak to nutriment and I'm noticing more and more white poops. So I'm guessing there is too much bone in it for my two. 
What is the best thing to do? X


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Dogs really vary as to how much bone they need or can cope with. it may be that they are still adjusting and will be able to digest the bone content n the future. For now feed alongside bone free meals to 'dilute' the bone content. Beef Nutriment is bone free, or just feed plain meat or tripe. Nutriment do a great mix called 'Just Offal' which is good for feeding alongside the bonier varieties, it is tripe, heart, liver and kidney.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

So would it be ok to feed one meal chicken and the next meal beef? or should I give the beef and chicken mixed together? 
Thanks x


----------



## lonelydog (Jun 16, 2014)

I think that chicken or other poultry would be a good idea to feed. The have nearly no fat and very good proteins.


----------

